# Honda HSS1328 I Want To Build One



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a new HSS928 that has the 270cc Honda GX OHV (Honda GX270) engine. My perfect machine would be 28" with the 389cc Honda GX OHV (Honda GX390 )engine.
The 32" is to wide for my needs. I don't have that much driveway and I don't want to store it.
I would rather have the power of the big motor on the smaller frame. 
Does anyone know if the 389cc motor will mount in place of the 270? i wouldn't mind spending the money on the new motor,plus my dealer said he would buy the old motor off of me.
If it could be done with some minor fab work I'd be willing to try. 
What do you guys think? Could it be done?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm sure it can be done, but some modifications will need to be done. 
I believe the engine mounting pattern is wider and also the engine sits further back on GX340/390 compared to the GX270 so new studs will need to be welded and the old ones removed (I tested this when trying to fit a GX340 on an HS828 a year or so ago-I think I will be trying to fit it soon to make an HS1128). I believe the belts cover and pulleys can be reused.
If doing it make sure that you buy a GX390 snowblower engine and not a generic engine.:blowerhug:


----------



## eatsnow (Dec 2, 2016)

That would be an ideal machine for most - bigger engine with the 28" setup. The GX390 has some power to it!


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't know how to build one but I want one once you do.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'm sure it can be done, but some modifications will need to be done.
> I believe the engine mounting pattern is wider and also the engine sits further back on GX340/390 compared to the GX270 so new studs will need to be welded and the old ones removed (I tested this when trying to fit a GX340 on an HS828 a year or so ago-I think I will be trying to fit it soon to make an HS1128). I believe the belts cover and pulleys can be reused.
> If doing it make sure that you buy a GX390 snowblower engine and not a generic engine.:blowerhug:


You can buy the winterized version of the GX390 but it would cost you a hefty sum of money where as a decent non winterized GX390 can be had for $300~$400, I should know as I have a GX390 sitting in the garage . 

Here is how I look at it. The project can be approached a few different ways. If you want a machine that looks like it came from factory, it would cost you. I am thinking almost close to a grand. Here is what you'd need

1) OE engine bed - $290 
2) GX390 motor - I cant even find a full motor online so no idea
You can convert a regular GX390 ($350) into a winterized version, youd need to swap the driveshaft ($87), the control, HS1332 GX390 carb ($67), air guide anti icing kit ($29+ $102 + 18), recoil starter from HS1332 ($86). 
3) pulleys , $48 each ($96)
4) Another issue that you'll have is that the HS928 that you have doesnt have a separate choke. The single cable for throttle works the choke as well. The HS1332 has a dedicated choke and choke cable. So you'd have to some how install the choke lever and cable, $14. 

So once all is said and you are looking at around $1139 in parts, lets round it off to $1200 with all the miscellaneous. Depending on what GX390 you get you wouldnt have the flywheel would most likely be a non-magneto one where you wouldnt have any powered coil for lamp.

Option 2 : A set up that looks semi OEM

1) Get the engine studs relocated to be used with the GX390. 
2) Get a stock GX390 ($350)
3) Get the drive shaft ($87).
4) Get the pulleys ($96).
5) Get the recoil starter ($86). 

In this case you'd have to fire up the GX390 using the choke and throttle control that are next to the carb, then adjust the throttle to full and use the machine. So by doing this you are saving yourself money and hassle just to have controls up on the control cover, not to mention the hassle of installing the dedicated choke cable/lever. 

Cost: $600ish

Last option (this is the one that i'd go with if I am just keeping the machine) 

1) Get the motor ($350)
2) Relocate studs. 
2) Shorten the drievshaft, most GX390s have a 1"X4" driveshaft, at least thats what my GX390 has on it. 
3) Get 1" ID 3" OD pulleys, tractor suppley has them for around $20 each I think. 


Cost: $400 

If using a standard motor for a snowblower is a worry then it shouldnt be, i have seen many ariens repowered using a stock GX340/390 without any winterized modifications to them and they have been running fine. The GX motors are bullet proof and can work through the harshest of environments. I worked on one that sat in a flooded basement for a week or so before being moved, changed the oil, tended to all the flooded parts, cleaned the carb and it started right up. 


If you need help with the project and you are serious about then shoot me a PM, I have some resources that I gathered up over the past year (when I was researching a GX390 onto a HS1132 swap) that I can help you use.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

matto said:


> I don't know how to build one but I want one once you do.


You're not alone. Having a Honda HS1128, HS1328, HSS1128 or HSS1328 is the "dream snowblower" for quite a few snowblower owners.
:blowerhug:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

By the way you can go with the last option but rather than using aftermarket pulleys I'd just swap the drive shaft and use the OE HS928 pulleys. I am pretty sure they are the same, even if they are not get the drive shaft and get the OE HS1332 pulleys. This will save you the aggravation of shortening the drive shaft. 

Changing the driveshaft shouldnt take more than 20~30 minutes if you are handy with tools, keep a torque wrench handy.

Oh another thing, you can always sell your old GX290 for $250~350 on CL.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW I have a HS1132 bed that I can take measurements from and post with pictures, that will help you locate the new studs. GX340 and 390 have the same mounting location.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks JnC,
I will take you up on the studs measurement location diagram from the HS1132.

For the OP project I'm suggesting a new GX390 snowblower engine due to the fact that he has a fairly new if not new HSS928 and not an older HS928 (IMO it would be well worth installing a new winterized GX390 engine in it and making it look like it came out of the factory with that enginek: )
The belts are the same on HSS928 and HSS1332 the crank pulley has a different part number but it's only $24.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Thanks JnC,
> I will take you up on the studs measurement location diagram from the HS1132.
> 
> For the OP project I'm suggesting a new GX390 snowblower engine due to the fact that he has a fairly new if not new HSS928 (unless it is an older Canadian model :facepalm_zpsdj194qh ) and not an older HS928 (IMO it would be well worth installing a new winterized GX390 engine in it and making it look like it came out of the factory k: )
> The belts are the same on HSS928 and HSS1332 the crank pulley has a different part number but it's only $24.




The GX390 motor that I have is from a new Dewalt powerwasher, shown below, it looks very similar on the outside to the HS1332 motor. The tank is the same as the HS1332 minus the fuel gauge. Paint the tank, the flywheel cover (Rustoleum Sunrise Red), slap on the airguide/anti icing cover on it and no one would be able to tell the difference between it and a HS1332 GX390.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

You guys have too much time and money. 

Cool idea though. Post pictures!


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. 
I know the local dealer and his head mechanic well. He said to come down and play around the shop where we can compare things. I am not intimidated by the driveshaft change or stud placement. As far as the cost, yeah that's the big hurdle. Dealer said he'd give me a good price for the engine on my machine now. He knows it's history. If I can do this for 300.00 after trade in I'm going for it.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

we all enjoy seeing a monster being built.......keep posting with all the details !


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm real curious where you can get a (new?) GX390 engine for $350. Cheapest I could find is $425 on craigslist in Toledo.

From ad: _"Engine used for fitting purpose only. On 11/1/2016 I put in some of my long term storage gas[94 octane-no ethanol] and it started first pull.Save $300+ on this engine."_

This would be a very cool build. Thanks JnC for the details.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> I'm real curious where you can get a (new?) GX390 engine for $350. Cheapest I could find is $425 on craigslist in Toledo.


I think what JnC meant was a used GX390 for $350.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you would be surprised at the deals you could find. i picked up a brand new predator 420cc for my 924044 on ebay for 170, cheapest they ever are at harbor freight is 280 with a 20% coupon, dont know how hes selling them that cheap but i dont care. you have to look out for those "fresh off the truck" deals


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I think what JnC meant was a used GX390 for $350.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Just a thought-- isn't this poor timing for this project? Perhaps after April or May would be better?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

SnowG said:


> Just a thought-- isn't this poor timing for this project? Perhaps after April or May would be better?


Not really if installing a new winter ready engine :smiley-confused009: 
If trying to "build" a "winter" engine out of a power washer engine and adding a charge coil then Yes it is... :blush:


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Gator:* If you really want to do that, then sell your machine. Buy a HSS1332ATD and cut and reweld the auger box to 28". EZ PZ. That way you will have the mostest badazzest 28" out there. The other approach is fraught with issues and you won't have auger protection. I have thought about buying a HS1332TAS and cutting the box down on my HS1132TA because there are passages where the 32" just won't pass, but I have neither the time or the money.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

E350 said:


> *Gator:* If you really want to do that, then sell your machine. Buy a HSS1332ATD and cut and reweld the auger box to 28". EZ PZ. That way you will have the mostest badazzest 28" out there. The other approach is fraught with issues and you won't have auger protection. I have thought about buying a HS1332TAS and cutting the box down on my HS1132TA because there are passages where the 32" just won't pass, but I have neither the time or the money.


Going this route he'll also need new (28" bucket) augers. And scraper bar.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*hsblowersfan*: Why wouldn't you just cut the existing auger bucket cut the auger axle and cut the augers? I have looked and thought about doing this to extend the 48" ATV blower to make it 56" wide and if you cut about 4" in on each side you just need to weld in additional metal and reuse the end caps. Not disagreeing with you just asking questions.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

E350 said:


> *hsblowersfan*: Why wouldn't you just cut the existing auger bucket cut the auger axle and cut the augers? I have looked and thought about doing this to extend the 48" ATV blower to make it 56" wide and if you cut about 4" in on each side you just need to weld in additional metal and reuse the end caps. Not disagreeing with you just asking questions.


It is certainly is doable, but I think (IMHO) that the easiest route for him (already awning an HS928) is to just replace the engine.
If he was contemplating making an HSS1328 and would he still need to buy the snowblower then I would suggest going your route (to end up retaining all the extra features of the HSS1332ATD.
In your case since you already have the blower, I would say go ahead and modify it. If you are cutting the auger housing and augers you can also turn it into a one of a kind HS1130 instead of HS1128 unless you need it to be about 4 inches smaller.
BTW, the auger axle would not need to be cut, they have stub axles that need no modifications and the same axle is used on the 24,24 and 32 inch wide housings.
:blowerhug:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Why not just get a parts machine with messed up front bucket/augers. In the off season I see a few come up here in the NE area on CL. 

Get one with messed up front bucket, swap over the HS928 bucket and call it a day. Granted that you'll have very hard time finding an HS1332 thats deemed a parts machine, HS1132 come up every now and then though.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Why not just get a parts machine with messed up front bucket/augers. In the off season I see a few come up here in the NE area on CL.
> 
> Get one with messed up front bucket, swap over the HS928 bucket and call it a day. Granted that you'll have very hard time finding an HS1332 thats deemed a parts machine, HS1132 come up every now and then though.


For an HS series Yes, it's definitely a good way to go.
For the newer HSS series not likely to find a "parts" blower since it's only their second year on the market.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok some updates.
I already have the HSS928 so I'm going the route of engine replacement as apposed to bucket modification. 
I received a couple of pms from helpful members that are leading me down the right path. Thank You for your input. 
I'm not a huge blower mechanic, but I enjoy the challenge and want a bad ass machine so I want this to happen.

I spent some time at my dealer goofing through his parts catalog and running over the costs and availability of parts.
Neither the owner or mechanic have much experiance with the new HSS models. They have assembled and tuned several but not much tear down work.
They are expecting to get new machines later this week from another sister dealer. One of the machines is the 1132. We will be able to put them side by side and get a better look at the differences when it arrives.

I will try and get photos for this thread.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Gator9329 said:


> They are expecting to get new machines later this week from another sister dealer. One of the machines is the 1132. We will be able to put them side by side and get a better look at the differences when it arrives.


You must mean a 1332 instead of a 1132.


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

My new HSS1332ATD just showed up. It will be running the stock gx390 for this season... But I have long considered dropping a V-twin gx630 onto a big chassis. Depending on how it does this season, I may have a very nice gx390 from an HSS available come spring time. I'd tear into it now, but don't want to risk being w/o this time of year.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

E350 said:


> *Gator:* If you really want to do that, then sell your machine. Buy a HSS1332ATD and cut and reweld the auger box to 28". EZ PZ. That way you will have the mostest badazzest 28" out there. The other approach is fraught with issues and you won't have auger protection. I have thought about buying a HS1332TAS and cutting the box down on my HS1132TA because there are passages where the 32" just won't pass, but I have neither the time or the money.




Or.. just buy the 1332 and leave it alone. Does 2" on either side of the machine make it that much HUGER than a 28"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Loco-diablo said:


> Or.. just buy the 1332 and leave it alone. Does 2" on either side of the machine make it that much HUGER than a 28"?


In certain instances (doors, passageways, walkways), it is, if the auger housing can't pass through it won't mater even if it is 1/8" not per say 4".
Also you would not think but maneuvering a 32" blower compared to a 28" blower makes a big difference (I speak for my own experience). 
I'm on the list of having a Honda HS/HSS1128 or HS?HSS1328 rather than an HS/HSS1332.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

yes 1332 my bad- posting from phone.

Lets talk about the drive shaft issue. What's the difference between the two engines crankshafts? I see in the parts look up that the 1332 has the crankshaft / weight balancer / bearing (6207sh)
The 928 has the crankshaft / bearing (6206sh). It looks like the two motors use different bearings and the 1332 has the weight balancer. It doesnt seem as though this is just a simple swap for the two. Anyone messed with these?

What is the difference in the shafts that creates the need to change them? If I bolted the GX390 in place after modifying the engine bed what would be the problem if I used the 1332 drive pulley and belt stopper?


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dealer got his machine in. no 1332 to be seen..
Waiting to get my hands on one to see the difference.

Any input on the crankshaft differences?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The GX270 doesnt have the weight balancer shaft within the motor. It DOES however have the cog to run the balancer shaft (see the picture below). The front cog runs the gear for the valve lifters, the back one is for the balancer. 

The GX340/370 both have the balancer shaft. 

Unless you have both the shafts in front of you I am not sure it can be concluded that both engines use the same shaft.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Both Engines have 1" x 3-31/64" PTOs, with the proper engine bed I cant imagine why it wouldnt work.

Both the hss1332 and hss928 use the same belt part numbers so engine plate to pto is the same dimension for both. Might just need to drill 2 new bolt holes or lengthen 2 of the existing holes.

gx270 mounting holes are 7.70" on center wide
3.8" on center deep

gx390 mounting holes are 7.70" on center wide
4.1" on center deep


I'd love to see you try it. If you cant tell... I've considered it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Both Engines have 1" x 3-31/64" PTOs, with the proper engine bed I cant imagine why it wouldnt work.
> 
> Both the hss1332 and hss928 use the same belt part numbers so engine plate to pto is the same dimension for both. Might just need to drill 2 new bolt holes or lengthen 2 of the existing holes.
> 
> ...


In the past I tried fitting a GX340 engine on a HS828 with a GX240 engine and found out that the engine mounting points were wider and also sited about an inch further back.
I'm hoping that soon I'll be able to pursue that project and I'll find out the exact mounting differences.
I agree that the pto shaft likely sits at the same height on both engines do to the fact that they use the same belts.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

JnC said:


> The GX270 doesnt have the weight balancer shaft within the motor. It DOES however have the cog to run the balancer shaft (see the picture below). The front cog runs the gear for the valve lifters, the back one is for the balancer.
> 
> The GX340/370 both have the balancer shaft.
> 
> Unless you have both the shafts in front of you I am not sure it can be concluded that both engines use the same shaft.


I'm also watching closely and curious to know:
- What the cold air kit and carb cost
- Are pulley rations the same, or could we speed the auger some to improve distance
- Any other expenses associated that have not already been discussed

From a fabrication stance this seems pretty straight forward. I'd be willing to spend some cash to make this a reality..


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are to use the OEM snowblower shaft then pulleys might be hard to find for it as the shaft is metric and not the standard 1". 

If you are to use the 1" shaft motor i.e. from a powerwasher etc then you certainly can switch to a 4" pulley as stock pulley is 3". Keep the transmission pulley 3". You can easily find 1" bore pulleys at your local Tractor supply.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

JnC said:


> If you are to use the OEM snowblower shaft then pulleys might be hard to find for it as the shaft is metric and not the standard 1".
> 
> If you are to use the 1" shaft motor i.e. from a powerwasher etc then you certainly can switch to a 4" pulley as stock pulley is 3". Keep the transmission pulley 3". You can easily find 1" bore pulleys at your local Tractor supply.


I'm starting to see your point. I searched my usual parts houses for metric V type pulleys and am not finding what I'm looking for, but I'm sure their out there.

This is as close as I got:
https://shop.sdp-si.com/catalog?cid=p470

I'm sure one could be found here in SAE and be machined to work but that's a little more work.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

So the Oem snowblower engines use a metric pto and most other Honda engines are imperial? Is the metric pulley id smaller or larger then the 1" shaft?

If the metric shaft smaller then the 1"od shaft some careful honing can make them work. Amazon has small hones cheap.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> So the Oem snowblower engines use a metric pto and most other Honda engines are imperial? Is the metric pulley id smaller or larger then the 1" shaft?
> 
> If the metric shaft smaller then the 1"od shaft some careful honing can make them work. Amazon has small hones cheap.


I'm not positive, but I believe that on the HS series engines from the GX240 to GX390 the original snowblower engine PTO shaft is 24mm (vs 1" on a general purpose/power washer engine).
From the GX140 to GX200 the snowblower engine PTO shaft is 20mm (vs 3/4" on a general purpose/power washer engine).


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

not to mention that there are definitely deals to be had for general purpose GX engines from pressure washers with dead pumps.

i lost out on a running GX390 that was listed for fifty bucks. it was an hour away and i was stuck at work.

i "settled" for a running GX200 that was also fifty bucks that the seller couldn't quite get running right in cold weather. I cleaned the carb and put a slightly larger .032 jet on it. now it runs great in winter and it has a 3/4" shaft.


----------

